# Marco Ruas MMA Clips



## MJS (Dec 26, 2006)

Gary Goodridge vs. Marco Ruas

Marco Ruas vs. Steve Jennum

Marco Ruas vs. Francisco


----------



## Marvin (Dec 26, 2006)

What ever happend to him, does he have a gym or anything?


----------



## MJS (Dec 27, 2006)

Marvin said:


> What ever happend to him, does he have a gym or anything?


 
No idea.  I did a search, but didn't find anything, as far as a school goes, unless he is teaching out of someone elses place.

Mike


----------



## thechamp (Dec 29, 2006)

I think he is coaching an IFL team now.  From the TV commercial for the upcomming event (not the championships), it says he is coaching the condors (a new team this season)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes he has a gym just cannot remember where I will check with my friend and get back to you where


----------

